#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Girlsbord >  Hulp voor Sihr/ Boze oog/ Hasad en bezetenheid etc..

## Bismillah_14

Salaam Wa Alaikoem Zusters en Broeders,

Helaas zijn er tegenwoordig veel sahirs die in de naam van Allah swt te werk gaan om mensen in de maling te nemen. 
Deze sahirs maken mensen duidelijk dat zij een gave hebben gekregen van allah swt en dat ze mensen kunnen helpen met hun financien, liefdesleven, sihr weghalen, djins/shayatans verdrijven etc. 
Maar integendeel, wat deze sahirs doen is spotten met koran el kariem en het dus erger maken voor degene die bij de sahirs komen.

Doordat ik zoveel verhalen te horen heb gekregen van mijn moslim broeders/zusters die door deze sahirs veel geld zijn kwijt geraakt en ook zieker zijn geworden, heb ik mezelf gedwongen deze sahirs tegen te werken door mijn moslim broeders/zusters te verwijzen naar een oprechte raaqi die te werk gaat met koran el kariem.

Uiteindelijk is het allah swt die de mens beter maakt/ rizq geeft en koran el kariem de hulpmiddel die daarvoor nodig is. 

Voor degenen die sihr/boze oog/hasad/bezeten zijn etc. en een behandeling willen hebben met koran el kariem, kunnen contact opnemen op telefoonnummer: 0685355030.
Ook voor informatie kun je bellen naar dat telefoonnummer.

Wa Salaam,
Jullie zuster fi dien Bismillah_14

----------


## Moslima77

een imaam uit antwerpen is ook heel goed. Kijk onder het kopje koran voor het telefoonnummer

----------


## Moslima77

een imaam uit antwerpen is ook heel goed. Kijk onder het kopje koran voor het telefoonnummer

----------


## kabour

رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ * وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ
En zeg: "Mijn Heer, bij U zoek ik mijn toevlucht tegen de inblazingen der duivelen. En bij U mijn Heer zoek ik mijn toevlucht, opdat zij niet bij mij komen.
Ik ben een man(Raqi/raki) en help mensen die problemen hebben met onverklaarbare ziektes, continu pijn, hoofdpijn, migraine. Die door slechte magie/ Tovenarij/sihr, Bezetenheid, Boze oog & Afgunst, zijn veroorzaakt. 
Met slechts 1 sessie wordt u verlost van diverse aandoeningen. bi idni Allah.
Zoals: Multiple sclerose 
Ernstige vermoeidheid (zowel lichamelijk, geestelijk en gerelateerd aan de spieren) 
Problemen met zien ,wazig zien, als die door de djinn is veroorzaakt. 
Spierzwakte en pijn in spieren en ledematen 
Moeite met lopen of door de benen zakken 
Trillingen zoals een intentie tremor of spiersamentrekkingen 
Zenuwpijn zoals tintelingen, prikkelen, een verstoring in de pijnbeleving 
Concentratie en geheugenstoornissen 
Problemen met spreken en op woorden komen 
Complete/zwaar Bezetenheid of gedeeltelijke bezetenheid.
Het slachtoffer die al jaren lijd aan een achtervolging van shaytaan/djinn/geest of sihr zonder het te laten behandelen. Bij mij met behulp van Allah in een uur bi idni Allah wordt de djinn verwijderd zonder terug keer. 
(zien en dan geloven.) 
Hij schenkt wijsheid aan wie Hij wil en wie wijsheid is geschonken is inderdaad overvloedig begiftigd en niemand trekt er lering uit, behalve zij, die begrip hebben.
- Kinderen met de aandoeningen ADHD/ADD. Kinderen met moeilijk gedrag die door de djinn is veroorzaakt.
- personen/ Kinderen die schimmen /geesten/ spoken zien. En vaak hysterisch wakker worden. 
- Hulp bij het verwijderen van geesten in je huis.
- Personen die geen geluk hebben met het trouwen. Door sihr tkaf
- Personen met huwelijksproblemen. (Veel problemen tussen man en vrouw.)
- Vrouwen met kinderwens en vaak miskramen hebben door sihr of djinn.
- Personen met allerlei soorten depressies, verdriet, Benauwd gevoel, Verlamdheid ergens op het lichaam, Tintelingen in delen van het lichaam, Sterke emoties, abnormale woede en veel psychische klachten zoals; desillusie en veel angst, Moeilijk kunnen slapen. beangstigende nachtmerries/ slaapstoornissen, lastig gevallen worden in hun slaap.
- Personen die last hebben van influisteringen (waswas) stem horen. hallucinatie, schizofrenie die door djinn is veroorzaakt. rare dingen zeggen en doen.
- Meisjes/ Jongens die zomaar van huis weg lopen .meestal gebeurd dat door verliefde djin of djinn met sihr
- Personen die last hebben van Benauwdheid en druk op de borst.
- Personen die djin/ geesten/schimmen /spoken zien in huis. Ik kan deze bi idni Allah verdrijven in 10 minuten. 
Personen die meerdere malen bij imam’s en raki’s geweest zijn zonder resultaat. met (Al Hikma) en 
de kracht die ik van Allah subhanahoe wa Ta3ala heb gekregen kan ik met de koran in een uur djinn/geest/duivel weg halen en 99,99% van de gevallen valt hierbij niet flauw door de djin. Mensen blijven rustig bij mij tijdens roekya.
. وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ
Met slechts 1 sessie. Allah, alsmede hij die kennis van het Boek bezit zijn toereikend als getuigen tussen u en mij .
كَفَىٰ بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَمَنْ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ الْكِتَابِ
En met alleen gebruik van de krachtige en heilige woorden (Koran) wordt u bi idni Allah verlost van uw pijn./ ellende.
Ik maak gebruik van Roqia/roekia en Roqia alleen. Zoals ons is voorgeschreven volgens de Quran en de Sunnah.
En de vloek van Allah rust op de leugenaars.
Ik kan met behulp van Allah mensen op afstand ook helpen. Overal op aarde.
وَأَنَّ الْفَضْلَ بِيَدِ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ
Voorzeker de genade is in Allah's handen, Hij geeft deze aan wie Hij wil. En Allah is de Heer van grote genade.
*Tel/WhatsApp:* *0031 6 84 13 21 21** email:* *[email protected]*


U kunt erop vertrouwen dat ik discreet zal omgaan met uw vragen. U mag mij alles vragen. zal ik u helpen om te genezen. En Allah is de genezer.
إِن نَّحْنُ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ يَمُنُّ عَلَى مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَمَا كَانَ لَنَا أَن نَّأْتِيَكُم بِسُلْطَانٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَعلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ .وَمَا لَنَا أَلاَّ نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى اللّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانَا سُبُلَنَا وَلَنَصْبِرَنَّ عَلَى مَا آذَيْتُمُونَا وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ
"Wij zijn inderdaad stervelingen zoals gij, maar Allah bewijst gunsten aan wie van Zijn dienaren Hij wil. Het is niet aan ons u een bewijs te brengen, dan door het gebod van Allah. En in Allah behoren de gelovigen te vertrouwen."
"En waarom zouden wij niet in Allah vertrouwen wanneer Hij ons onze wegen heeft getoond? En wij zullen voorzeker al het kwaad dat gij ons doet met geduld dragen. Laat daarom allen die willen vertrouwen, in Allah hun vertrouwen stellen."
Oproep aan alle professionals die in werkvelden werkzaam zijn c.q. Psychiatrische instellingen/ Psychiaters/Psychologen; Heeft u patinten die kampen met geesten/ duivels/demonen/schimmen? Ik kan u helpen. Zoals bekend kampen veel patinten met het feit dat ze langdurig last hebben van geesten/spoken/duivels/demonen/ schimmen. Ik kan deze mensen helpen.
Oproep aan alle raqi's op aarde wie een moeilijk geval heeft met een bezeten persoon en de geest / djin wil niet weg, ik kan hem weg halen in een fractie van minuten op afstand en overal ter wereld en dan zult u zien, en dan geloven. En Allah soubhanahoe wa Ta3ala is mijn getuige.
اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ يَتَنَزَّلُ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْماً
Allah is Hij Die de zeven hemelen schiep, en van de aarde desgelijks. Het gebod daalt in hun midden neder, opdat gij moogt weten dat Allah macht heeft over alle dingen, en dat Allah alle dingen in zijn kennis omvat.
Ik garandeer jullie insha Allah dat de djin/geest na rokya gaat vertrekken en komt nooit meer terug. Nooit meer bi idni allah.
Ik kan ook raki’s en imam’s die schade hebben opgelopen door wraak van de djinn helpen.
Vraag dan de bezitters van kennis, indien jullie het niet weten.
وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ
En maakt aan de grens alle mogelijke strijdkrachten en vastgehouden paarden voor hen gereed, waarmede gij de vijand van Allah en uw vijand en anderen buiten hen, die gij niet kent, doch die Allah kent, moogt afschrikken.
Veel mensen gaan meerdere malen naar imaams en raki s, maar blijven ziek of de djinn komt terug. Vaak gaan deze mensen meer dan tien keer. Allah subhanahoe wa tahala heeft mij hamdoelilah Al hikma /wijsheid gegeven oftewel macht over deze Djinn( indien iemand van hen zich van Ons gebod zou afkeren, zouden Wij hem de straf van het brandend Vuur doen ondergaan وَمَن يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ عَنْ أَمْرِنَا نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ السَّعِير). Door die macht is hij gedwongen om te vertrekken. bi idini allah en keert nooit meer terug . Nu zult het inchallah met eigen ogen zien, ik zeg altijd eerst zien dan geloven. Ik wil zoveel mogelijk mensen helpen die ziek zijn en lijden met de wil van allah insha Allah.
وَلَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ كَلِمَتُنَا لِعِبَادِنَا الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ لَهُمُ الْمَنصُورُونَ وَإِنَّ جُندَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ
En waarlijk, Ons woord aangaande Onze dienaren, de boodschappers, is reeds uitgesproken. Voorzeker, zij zijn het die geholpen zullen worden. . En Onze schare is gewis overwinnaar.
Ik wil jullie er ten alle tijde aan herinneren, dat Allah Diegene is die Geneest. De Koran is een medicijn voor lichaam en ziektes, en voor de djinn/geest moet je dit hebben(En maakt aan de grens alle mogelijke strijdkrachten en vastgehouden paarden voor hen gereed, waarmede gij de vijand van Allah en uw vijand en anderen buiten hen, die gij niet kent, doch die Allah kent, moogt afschrikken.) en de werking daarvan is gegarandeerd .vertrouwen volledig in Allah.
وَلَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ كَلِمَتُنَا لِعِبَادِنَا الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ لَهُمُ الْمَنصُورُونَ وَإِنَّ جُندَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ وَأَبْصِرْهُمْ فَسَوْفَ يُبْصِرُونَ أَفَبِعَذَابِنَا يَسْتَعْجِلُونَ فَإِذَا نَزَلَ بِسَاحَتِهِمْ فَسَاءَ صَبَاحُ الْمُنذَرِينَ وَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ وَأَبْصِرْ فَسَوْفَ يُبْصِرُونَ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّكَ رَبِّ الْعِزَّةِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ وَسَلَامٌ عَلَى الْمُرْسَلِينَ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ
En waarlijk, Ons woord aangaande Onze dienaren, de boodschappers, is reeds uitgesproken.
Voorzeker, zij zijn het die geholpen zullen worden.En Onze schare is gewis overwinnaar.Wend u daarom voor een wijle van hen af.En sla hen gade; want zij zullen het weldra inzienWillen zij dan Onze straf verhaasten?Maar wanneer deze op hun land nederdaalt zal de dag slecht zijn voor degenen, die werden gewaarschuwd.Wend u daarom voor een wijle van hen af.En let op, zij zullen het weldra inzien.Verheven is uw Heer, de Heer van Roem en Macht, boven hetgeen zij zeggen!En vrede zij de boodschappers!En alle roem behoort aan Allah, de Heer der Werelden.
Alles heeft een begin en heeft een eind . bij mij insha Allah wordt uw ellende beindigt in een uur bi idini allah 
vertrouw en reken op Allah en neem contact op.
رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ * وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ Mijn Heer, bij U zoek ik mijn toevlucht tegen de inblazingen der duivelen. En bij U mijn Heer zoek ik mijn toevlucht, opdat zij niet bij mij komen

----------


## Marocc_man

shirk=shirk=polythesme=haram----------------->9oL howa Alaho a7ad....

----------


## oumesma

Zuster waar komt die raqi vandaan.

----------


## oumesma

@kabour jou lange tekst kan je bijna overval vinden op Internet. Een persoon heeft jou gemaild voor Hulp en jij vroeg gelijk naar Namen van familie leden vrees Allah ik waarschuw tegen jou in het openbaar . 1 van de tekenen van een saahir is dat hij/ zij naar namen/ naam vraagt..( zkr van moeder) moge Allah ons b beschermen tegen
Kwaad van mens en djien. Ameen.

----------


## Nice girl34

Helpt dat ook bij onzekerheid?

----------


## Hijamamaassluis

Naast roqia kan je Hijama doen wat ook zeer effectief is. 
Het is voor ziektes, bezetenheid, sihr en boze oog. 

Voor verdere info kan je contact met mij opnemen.

----------


## OerVrouw

Het beste is roqyah voor jezelf doen. Koraan is genezing. Je intentie is hierbij heel belangrijk...

----------


## Hijamamaassluis

Inderdaad, het beste is zelf roqia te doen en je intensie is hierbij heel belangrijk. 

Onder de mannelijke nep imams zitten ook vrouwelijke bij die zich bezig houden met sihr. Dit is niet de juiste wijze voor genezing te zoeken!

----------


## Nice girl34

Daar moet ik me nog wat meer in verdiepen maar wil ik zeker gaan doen.

----------


## Hijamamaassluis

Er is een boek te downlaoden: sihr, bezetenheid en boze oog. Een echte aanrader en zeer leerzaam!

----------


## raki

Bismi LLah rahmani rahimRaki AbdelhakimIs het u niet gelukt bij andere imams / rakis en u heeft last van djinn / shaytan / demon/ duivel / schim / geest of bent u getroffen door sihr / voodoo / zwarte magie. Heeft u een ongelukkig leven en leeft u in ellende, ervaart u veel obstakels in u leven, gaan de zaken slecht dan is er meer aan de hand en kan ik u helpen insha Allah.Bel vrijblijvend de 0031-687797863 of app. voor gegarandeerd hulp en oplossing bi idni Lah. wanneer u zelf of iemand die u kent die in de ellende zit door verdriet, angst , depressie, boosheid, agressie, woede, fobie, nachtmerries, het horen van stemmen, zien van geesten, onverklaarbare lichamelijke klachten, aanhoudende pijn. epilepsie door djinn, paniekaanvallen, kinderen met moeilijk gedrag /ADHD en stoornissen, uitblijven van huwelijken, huwelijksproblemen. Als de ellende van een persoon door djinn / geest of door sihr / zwarte magie is veroorzaakt, kan de persoon met slechts een sessie verlost worden van zijn ellende bi idni Lah. (eerst zien dan geloven). Ik verdrijf geesten uit lichamen en spookhuizen binnen een uur ongeacht het soort en aantal zonder terug keer. Het behandelen van zieken volgens hun wens, in hun aanwezigheid of op afstand. De behandeling is uitsluitend met de koran. Geloof en vertrouw in Allah en in zijn macht is een vereiste. Hij is De ware Genezer.Ik geef (bi idni Llah) 100% garantie dat djinn vertrekt zonder terug keer. Allah is getuige dat de waarheid is gesproken in de bovenstaande tekst, En de vloek van Allah rust op de leugenaars. Bij de Heer van de hemel en de aarde - dit is inderdaad de waarheid zoals gij spreekt. (Koran soerat A-ddaariyaat 23) tel: / WhatsApp: 0031-687797863 [email protected]

----------


## kabour

ik de Raki Abdelhakim ben de enigste raki in Europa die mensen kan verlossen van djinns binnen een uur en met slechts een sessie. dus djinns vetrekken zonder terug te keren is gegarandeerd 100% (bi idni Lah). Aanwezig zijn of op afstand overal op aarde.
Wie niet geloofd moet dit hieronder lezen.
Ik de Raki Abdelhakim kan (bi idni Lah) zelfs meer dan 10 bezeten mensen verspreid op de hele wereld in verschillende landen tegelijk of gezamenlijk of aanwezig zijn in n plek verlossen van djinns binnen een uur en niemand gaat schreeuwen of flauw vallen. Als u roddelaar bent of raki/ imam die rokia doet en twijfelt kom dan voor de uitdaging. lees dit hieronder.
Uitdaging? Oproep voor wedstrijd.
We hebben niet de gewoonte om onze concurrenten (onwetende imams en nep rakis/kruideniers) te kloppen, maar het bedroeft ons dat Zieke mensen worden uitgemolken en kaal geplukt door jaren lang rokia te verrichten zonder resultaat. Uiteindelijk zijn ze hun geld kwijt en hun leven gaat kapot door djinn die wraak neemt na elke behandeling. overtreders ( nep rakis en onwetende imams ) zijn tijdens rokia machteloos om de zieken te verlossen en bevrijden van djinns en zich schuilen achter leugens en laten hopeloze zieke mensen geloven dat ze onder beproeving van Allah zijn en ze moeten geduld hebben en meermalig rokia doen en valse hoop geven dat het zal goed komen (in shaa Allah). Maar komt eerder goed voor hun portemonnee. Want bij elke rokia geven naeve mensen een klein bedrag , dat doet geen kwaad maar gedurende jaren zijn ze een budget kwijt, (trouwens sommige mensen hebben rokia gedaan meer dan 20 jaar zonder enig verbetering). en volgens de overtreders zal het nog goed komen. maar te vergeefs. Djinn weet met wie hij te maken heeft en lacht hun uit want hij weet dat een raki zonder Hikma / gave niks kan bereiken behalve koran reciteren tegen vergoeding terwijl mensen kunnen koran op YouTube gratis beluisteren.
Door deze uitleg hoop ik dat naeve mensen wakker worden. En geen slachtoffers meer in de val van nep rakis (overtreders) vallen.
Dit feit op deze site is voor veel overtreders ( nep rakis en onwetende imams) een zware last, en ze zullen het niet leuk vinden of hun geheim onthullen. Dit is voor hun het grootste schandaal om ze aan het licht te brengen. de grootste ontmaskering ooit. Misschien beviel dit de arme en zielig mensen die hun geld onrechtmatig werd afgenomen.
Voor degenen die het niet leuk vonden om de waarheid te vertellen, moeten ze dappere zijn en de uitdaging aangaan
En die niet geloven in het vermogen om de djinns in n keer en in n uur te verdrijven, dan ben ik bereid te wedden op elke bezeten patint, zelfs als de patint zich in Zuid-Afrika, Japan of een andere plaats in de wereld bevindt .
Wie wil en durft uitdagen? (Deze oproep staat op internet sinds 2018 en niemand heeft er op gereageerd. Waarom dan?
Ik ben de Raki Abdelhakim zoek naar media- of religieuze instelling, of groep van moskeen of islamitische raden in Europa. Om een wedstrijd tussen de rakis aan te kondigen, en te overwegen of men de tien moeilijkste gevallen kan behandelen (In aanwezigheid van patinten of op afstand ter wereld) en De djinns weghalen zonder terug keer, op voorwaarde dat de gevallen niet zijn genezen gedurende tien of twintig jaar, ondanks de voortdurende rokia al die Jaren. Met voorwaarden dat patinten niet flauw vallen of schreeuwen tijdens de behandeling . De winnaar krijgt een certificaat van waardering voor zijn professionaliteit. (Insha Allah) zal ik dit 100% winnen zonder twijfel. Allah schenkt Hikma/gave aan wie hij wil.
(Wij zijn slechts mensen zoals jullie, maar Allah bewijst gunsten aan wie van Zijn dienaren Hij wil. En het komt ons niet toe jullie zonder Gods toestemming een machtiging te brengen. Op Allah moeten de gelovigen hun vertrouwen stellen.)koran
Dit verzoek is alleen om patinten wakker te schudden en helpen om te genezen en niet het pad te volgen van degenen die zonder Hikma en gave voor geld praktiseren en zonder Wijsheid of kennis of bekwaamheid om de djinn van de zieken af te leiden zonder terug keer.
Iemand wordt geerd of beledigd in het examen. Ik ben bereid en klaar voor het examen.
Degenen die het examen niet halen, moeten de wereld van Rokia verlaten en de dienaren van Allah niet door leugens gek maken. en de mensen niet blijven bespelen.
Allah houdt niet van overtreders, En de vloek van Allah berust op leugenaars.
Allah heeft mij de juiste manier geschonken om zieke mensen met de juiste manier te verlossen van boze oog, sihr en djinns/geesten.
Dus ik ben de juiste sabab en Allah is de ware genezer.(Tijden de behandeling wordt alleen de koran geciteerd.)
Wie vertrouwd het en rekkend op Allah en doet rokia bij raki Abdelhakim wordt hij/zij (bi idni Lah) niet in de steek gelaten. En wordt (bi idni Lah) 100% verlost van djinns en sihr binnen 1 uur door middel van Hikma en koran.
Beste lezer kent u iemand of bent u zelf ziek door djinns/sihr/boze oog dan moet u Allah dankbaar zijn dat u door Allah bij deze site terecht bent gekomen om met de juiste manier verlost worden van boze oog, sihr en djinns/geesten (bi idni Lah). En getwijfeld mensen mogen verder hulp zoeken bij nep rakis en onwetende imams die blijven oneindig rokia doen zonder resultaat.
degene die twijfelen mogen verder hulp zoeken bij andere nep rakis die zonder Hikma/gave proberen te helpen maar te vergeefs. aan die twijfelaars wil ik zeggen dat het betekent dat Allah hen geen deel wil schenken in de genezing . De tijd zal hun leren dat ze deze enigste kans hebben verpest. En Allah weet meer.
Tel/WhatsApp : 0031 6 84 13 21 21  email: [email protected]

----------


## kabour

ik de Raki Abdelhakim ben de enigste raki in Europa die mensen kan verlossen van djinns binnen een uur en met slechts een sessie. dus djinns vetrekken zonder terug te keren is gegarandeerd 100% (bi idni Lah). Aanwezig zijn of op afstand overal op aarde.
Wie niet geloofd moet dit hieronder lezen.
Ik de Raki Abdelhakim kan (bi idni Lah) zelfs meer dan 10 bezeten mensen verspreid op de hele wereld in verschillende landen tegelijk of gezamenlijk of aanwezig zijn in n plek verlossen van djinns binnen een uur en niemand gaat schreeuwen of flauw vallen. Als u roddelaar bent of raki/ imam die rokia doet en twijfelt kom dan voor de uitdaging. lees dit hieronder.
Uitdaging? Oproep voor wedstrijd.
We hebben niet de gewoonte om onze concurrenten (onwetende imams en nep rakis/kruideniers) te kloppen, maar het bedroeft ons dat Zieke mensen worden uitgemolken en kaal geplukt door jaren lang rokia te verrichten zonder resultaat. Uiteindelijk zijn ze hun geld kwijt en hun leven gaat kapot door djinn die wraak neemt na elke behandeling. overtreders ( nep rakis en onwetende imams ) zijn tijdens rokia machteloos om de zieken te verlossen en bevrijden van djinns en zich schuilen achter leugens en laten hopeloze zieke mensen geloven dat ze onder beproeving van Allah zijn en ze moeten geduld hebben en meermalig rokia doen en valse hoop geven dat het zal goed komen (in shaa Allah). Maar komt eerder goed voor hun portemonnee. Want bij elke rokia geven naeve mensen een klein bedrag , dat doet geen kwaad maar gedurende jaren zijn ze een budget kwijt, (trouwens sommige mensen hebben rokia gedaan meer dan 20 jaar zonder enig verbetering). en volgens de overtreders zal het nog goed komen. maar te vergeefs. Djinn weet met wie hij te maken heeft en lacht hun uit want hij weet dat een raki zonder Hikma / gave niks kan bereiken behalve koran reciteren tegen vergoeding terwijl mensen kunnen koran op YouTube gratis beluisteren.
Door deze uitleg hoop ik dat naeve mensen wakker worden. En geen slachtoffers meer in de val van nep rakis (overtreders) vallen.
Dit feit op deze site is voor veel overtreders ( nep rakis en onwetende imams) een zware last, en ze zullen het niet leuk vinden of hun geheim onthullen. Dit is voor hun het grootste schandaal om ze aan het licht te brengen. de grootste ontmaskering ooit. Misschien beviel dit de arme en zielig mensen die hun geld onrechtmatig werd afgenomen.
Voor degenen die het niet leuk vonden om de waarheid te vertellen, moeten ze dappere zijn en de uitdaging aangaan
En die niet geloven in het vermogen om de djinns in n keer en in n uur te verdrijven, dan ben ik bereid te wedden op elke bezeten patint, zelfs als de patint zich in Zuid-Afrika, Japan of een andere plaats in de wereld bevindt .
Wie wil en durft uitdagen? (Deze oproep staat op internet sinds 2018 en niemand heeft er op gereageerd. Waarom dan?
Ik ben de Raki Abdelhakim zoek naar media- of religieuze instelling, of groep van moskeen of islamitische raden in Europa. Om een wedstrijd tussen de rakis aan te kondigen, en te overwegen of men de tien moeilijkste gevallen kan behandelen (In aanwezigheid van patinten of op afstand ter wereld) en De djinns weghalen zonder terug keer, op voorwaarde dat de gevallen niet zijn genezen gedurende tien of twintig jaar, ondanks de voortdurende rokia al die Jaren. Met voorwaarden dat patinten niet flauw vallen of schreeuwen tijdens de behandeling . De winnaar krijgt een certificaat van waardering voor zijn professionaliteit. (Insha Allah) zal ik dit 100% winnen zonder twijfel. Allah schenkt Hikma/gave aan wie hij wil.
(Wij zijn slechts mensen zoals jullie, maar Allah bewijst gunsten aan wie van Zijn dienaren Hij wil. En het komt ons niet toe jullie zonder Gods toestemming een machtiging te brengen. Op Allah moeten de gelovigen hun vertrouwen stellen.)koran
Dit verzoek is alleen om patinten wakker te schudden en helpen om te genezen en niet het pad te volgen van degenen die zonder Hikma en gave voor geld praktiseren en zonder Wijsheid of kennis of bekwaamheid om de djinn van de zieken af te leiden zonder terug keer.
Iemand wordt geerd of beledigd in het examen. Ik ben bereid en klaar voor het examen.
Degenen die het examen niet halen, moeten de wereld van Rokia verlaten en de dienaren van Allah niet door leugens gek maken. en de mensen niet blijven bespelen.
Allah houdt niet van overtreders, En de vloek van Allah berust op leugenaars.
Allah heeft mij de juiste manier geschonken om zieke mensen met de juiste manier te verlossen van boze oog, sihr en djinns/geesten.
Dus ik ben de juiste sabab en Allah is de ware genezer.(Tijden de behandeling wordt alleen de koran geciteerd.)
Wie vertrouwd het en rekkend op Allah en doet rokia bij raki Abdelhakim wordt hij/zij (bi idni Lah) niet in de steek gelaten. En wordt (bi idni Lah) 100% verlost van djinns en sihr binnen 1 uur door middel van Hikma en koran.
Beste lezer kent u iemand of bent u zelf ziek door djinns/sihr/boze oog dan moet u Allah dankbaar zijn dat u door Allah bij deze site terecht bent gekomen om met de juiste manier verlost worden van boze oog, sihr en djinns/geesten (bi idni Lah). En getwijfeld mensen mogen verder hulp zoeken bij nep rakis en onwetende imams die blijven oneindig rokia doen zonder resultaat.
degene die twijfelen mogen verder hulp zoeken bij andere nep rakis die zonder Hikma/gave proberen te helpen maar te vergeefs. aan die twijfelaars wil ik zeggen dat het betekent dat Allah hen geen deel wil schenken in de genezing . De tijd zal hun leren dat ze deze enigste kans hebben verpest. En Allah weet meer.
Tel/WhatsApp : 0031 6 84 13 21 21 email: [email protected]

----------

